# Gaining casting distance with a baitcaster



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

So last year I was using my Shimano curado while cranking and noticed that I was losing casting distance from the beginning of the year. I took the reel apart and cleaned up all the bearings and it helped some but still wasn't like it was. Started looking around online and found ceramic bearings. Ordered a set of them for my reel from Boca Bearings and the results are amazing I ened up gaining distance even on light cranks. I ended up putting them in all my reels. One tip is if you put them in a reel your going to flip with turn your break up to keep the spool manageable. The bearings helped with skipping baits under docks to because I don't have to throw the bait as hard i can control where the bait hits the water better. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

